# Please review my life. UK to USA, the Natural Way.



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello!

My 10 year Permanent Resident renewal is coming up in 2021. I am of the mind it makes more sense to apply for naturalisation. Can someone review my life and make sure I'm eligible?

1. Permanent resident since 2011*
2. Resided in the US the entire time except for a one year stint in the UK, returned Summer of 2015
3. No crimes
4. Full work history
5. Will denounce the queen happily
6. Never voted

*residency was granted via marriage to a US citizen which has since been dissolved/divorced

Thank you very much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at this page on determining your eligibility to apply for naturalization: https://www.uscis.gov/citizenship/learners/apply-citizenship
And be sure to click on the link for the naturalization eligibility worksheet (M-480). In going through it, it looks to me as though you're going to need to wait until Summer of 2020, when you will have completed 5 years of residence. They mention very specifically that you should not have traveled outside the US for the period of a year or more, and that may wind up re-setting the clock on your residence period.

But go through the form yourself. You have a better knowledge of your personal history than anyone else.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Highpass (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Bev, thanks for taking a look. 

I'm 99.5% sure I applied for and received the N470 form/waiver. 

However, I'm not sure if I have a copy. Is it safe to assume the government will?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at this page on determining your eligibility to apply for naturalization: https://www.uscis.gov/citizenship/learners/apply-citizenship
> And be sure to click on the link for the naturalization eligibility worksheet (M-480). In going through it, it looks to me as though you're going to need to wait until Summer of 2020, when you will have completed 5 years of residence. They mention very specifically that you should not have traveled outside the US for the period of a year or more, and that may wind up re-setting the clock on your residence period.
> 
> But go through the form yourself. You have a better knowledge of your personal history than anyone else.
> ...


Are you confusing re-entry with naturalization?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Your dissolved marriage makes no difference, as you’ve had your green card for more than 5 years.
Pretty same process as green card, except you need to do a citizenship test.... you have to learn 100 questions, and answer 10 of them at the interview.
I’ve been a USC since 2013....much better option than renewing your green card...
You won’t have to deal with USCIS any more.
You don’t have to renounce your U.K. citizenship or. Anything....it’s quite legal to be a dual citizen.
The first step is to fill in the form N 400.


----------

